# Had gerbils for 7-8 weeks. How to tame a gerbil who won't come out of hiding?



## Scoobyloubydoo (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sorry for the double post, I posted this in the small animals classified by accident. I will try work out how to delete it. 

Hello I'm new to this forum and a new gerbil owner. Happy to find a rodent owners community. 

We've had a pair of female gerbils for 7 weeks. One is fairly tame, well enough to let us scoop her up without freaking out..
But our grey one is so jumpy at everything she'll rarely take treats, in fact most of the time when ever anyone goes over when there awake, Rosie (grey one) runs into a tunnel and doesn't come back out. 
I think perhaps because she's red eyed her eye sights poor and making her more jumpy...

I've tried rubbing my hands in their bedding
Waiting for her to climb into something i.e ball, cardboard box ect
Obviously treats like sunflower seed or raisins.

I just don't know how to make head way with her. Biscuit (the agouti) gets out for a play most nights, I'm worried that Biscuit having time outside cage and Rosie not could cause de-clanning.. What do you guys think?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

First of all Welcome! 

As for your nervous girl, I think the only thing you can do is keep trying, talk to her a lot, hand feed sunflower seeds, don't try to touch her yet, give her time. Once she is happily taking treats then progress to handling.
As for getting her out for play and for when you clean the cage, I'd just use a box or something, one day you will see an improvement I'm sure.


----------

